# Metal blade lures



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

I note that most of the fishing mags are now printing articles that the new 'blade' style vibration lures are the go for Bream and the like. Anyone had much experience or is it all hype? The Bream forums seem to indicate they are good, im just not so keen on bouncing expensive lures on the bottom in rough terrain! If you think they are great, would love to hear what colours work for you and your style of fishing them. Thanks
joffa


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

joffa,
i have recently been using the metal bladed lures that seem to be all the rage now, have been using the TT lures brand switchblades in 1/8oz as recomended to me by a mate i have in the tackle industry.
and my opinion so far is yes they work and they work damn well :twisted:
was told that the red or orange works well so have been using those colours, how they compare to other colours i cant say.
i have been fishing them around oyster racks and rocks etc for bream. have found that lately the bream have been sulking on the bottom a bit lately due to the colder water, so i have been fishing them by casting letting them sink to the bottom and then basically slow twitching them back to the yak...
i found they are a great lure and can be fished in an almost vertical manner along rock walls, drop off etc and do catch fish,  
regard
Greg


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Had reasonable success on the Squire (best going 55cm's) and Tailor, but not much success with the Bream (I usually catch Bream in very shallow water and these, I think, are best in 3mtr+. Haven't given them a run since Summer, might be time to give them a try again.........and yes they do like the bottom  .


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

The prices on those things are ded set criminal. I've seen them for $20 bucks.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

pinged 1 around a while ago for bream and flathead all smal l fish so far...actually got those in shallow water over a flat on the rear tow point. Spooled1 is right the price is way too high but the fishing press have done a good job inflating it with their usual ravings. Saying that it made me buy a few :?


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, guess I'll give them a go then! Well, its just an excuse to go buy more tackle!


----------



## Slim (Mar 4, 2008)

Paul Kneller at big river bait and tackle are selling knock offs called shake and bake in both metal and poly carbonate. they work great and are $10ea or 6 for $50. Or you can just by the blanks and the molds from the us for a total of $70 and make 50 of them.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Lureworld has the TT switchblades for $11.99. I've only ordered from them once, but it was quick and cheap, would certainly beat paying $20+ for the vx35's...


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

arpie said:


> . must improve my casting style - i managed to hook a guy walking across the FOrster Bridge a month ago! Very embarrassing! I was in the yak, trying to cast it at the pylons! :? It's been my biggest capture to date!
> 
> ahahaha that must have been hilarious Roberta, bet he had a shocked look on his face :twisted:


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Roberta

Did he put up much of a fight?       :lol: :lol:


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

omg that is a classic ^^^^


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

I hav'nt been caching (or fishin) much lately ut when I've fished them they have done alright, a few bream and my first trumperters on lures on the tt switchblade Gold noggin?colour
I saw tackleexpress.com.au had te switchblades for $11.00 on there specials section page17 i think. also bcf have a blade for $10.00 only bout 4 or 5 colours, i had the brown black with a double hook at the tail (which is to big in my opinion)but swims?  swam ok.I have a traslucent koolabung (15 bucks)got it from west gosford bait&takle(freddys have them to)which has a plasic body,the hooks on them are cheap but it swims nicely in da pool & is yet 2 swim with the fishies :twisted:.I've head reports of them doing well on the whiting here in the brisbane waters(paddys channel)the guy n question got 7 in a session & was using the koolabung in a purple.will see if i I can get amongst it on friday


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

I just bought a stack of TT's from http://www.fishin.com.au/ $50 for five and free postage! Anaconda has them at $13.99!! Delivery was quick too!


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

arpie said:


> They've been using them for years on the Pro bass Tours in the US. Very popular there. They fly when you cast ..... must improve my casting style - i managed to hook a guy walking across the FOrster Bridge a month ago! Very embarrassing! I was in the yak, trying to cast it at the pylons! :? It's been my biggest capture to date!
> 
> Roberta





arpie said:


> hehehe it was sooooo funny! I was under the highest part of the bridge in my yak (Dillo & Hawk were nearby) & was trying to cast to the pylon that was furthest away. A big wind was blowing, so figured I'd need to toss it really hard ..... didn't mean to toss it so high tho!!! I almost immediately felt a tug, then another tug & thought I was onto a fish, so tugged back! Almost simultaneously, I noticed this bloke on the bridge walking really funny, then bend down to see what was wrapped around his legs!! Luckily he had long trousers on! :? I reckon those hooks would have hurt otherwise!! :shock:
> 
> He was pretty good about it, untangling the lure & tossing it back! :lol: That is him on the left!
> 
> ...


Could have got him to lie down on the brag mat!

Sorry to hi-jak the post


----------



## backintheswing (Jul 31, 2008)

I think that marketing does have alot to do with what lures most of us are using these days, however these marketing techniques would only work if they have a product that does catch fish or work. These blade baits do work, there is no doubting that. But more importantly I believe that us fishos are always looking for something different from the tackle manufacterers, a different way to catch fish. It keeps us interested and gives us a options cause lets face it who wants to use the same lure for the next 20 years even if it is catching fish. I personally have caught snapper, kings, bream, tailor and Bonito on these new blade Vibration lures. Just my personal view! Cheers!


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

i caught 2 nice flathead today on the tt blade lures  
the last one jumped outa my lap and swam away with my lure hanging outa its gob :shock: :shock: :shock: 
so yes they certainly do work, but are expensive when u lose em


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

backintheswing said:


> I think that marketing does have alot to do with what lures most of us are using these days, however these marketing techniques would only work if they have a product that does catch fish or work. These blade baits do work, there is no doubting that. But more importantly I believe that us fishos are always looking for something different from the tackle manufacterers, a different way to catch fish. It keeps us interested and gives us a options cause lets face it who wants to use the same lure for the next 20 years even if it is catching fish. I personally have caught snapper, kings, bream, tailor and Bonito on these new blade Vibration lures. Just my personal view! Cheers!


at the Warnambool round of the Vic Bream Classic, the blade type lures are the only lures that caught fish with any regular success..

thanks for the heads up Joffa on the 5 for $50 deal.. bargain I reckon.. placed an order myself..


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

They work like crazy. :shock :

Try finding fish on your sounder and dropping them down rigged throught the most forward towing point 
and vertically jigging. Also the most effective couours are orange, silver and brown in my opinion. 
Just another small technique with these i have learnt when breamin is to draw tiger stripes with a permanant texta. 
As this breaks up the colour and it really does maximise results!! 8)

Josho


----------



## backintheswing (Jul 31, 2008)

great advice josho, your tips payed dividends for me on the weekend! Cheers!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

A mob in the USA called Do-it molds sells molds for making your own vibration blade type lures. They sell all the components required to do the job yourself including the blades, rings, trebles clips, decorations etc. On some rough calculations I've guessed you could make your own basic blade for aroud $4 - $5 each + your time + the decorations (painting).

http://www.do-itmolds.com Check out their site they also do a heap of Jighead molds, A mate of mine has one which I have used to make some homemade jigheads and they are awsome for the cost of the hooks $25 - $30 for 50 x 3/0's and about 200 grams of lead I have 50 1/8 ounce 3/0 jigheads, comparable cost of TT's 5-6 to a pack for $8 a packet = about $80.

Kev


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

hmmmmm....Looks awfully like these
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Vendetta-Bla...ryZ36153QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Yes, Ive now had success on flatties, bream and even salmon. Im in love with this style of fishing and has re-ignited my love for Hardbody lures... SPs are in the box at the mo!


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Used one for first time recently fishing as deep hole in Moreton Bay (about 15m deep), with some current making it difficult to get plastics on the bottom - caught nothing on a range of plastics - switched to TT Blade - was heaps easier to get to the bottom, just fed it down, and lifted the rod from 9 oclock to 11oclock a few times, and fed back to the bottom again. It caught 8 in about 90 mins - nothing impressive, but nothing else was even getting bites that day - certainly seems like it earns a place in the tackle box.

I quite like R2S Baby Vibes also, but they sink a lot slower - from now on for me : 
water 1 - 5m = baby vibe
water 5+m = blade


----------



## backintheswing (Jul 31, 2008)

AdrianK, what colour did you have most success on?


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Gold was mine. - I guess bright is handy when you are fishing down deep - easier to see - seen video of people in similar depth using bright almost fluoro green/yellow. I suspect though the sound, vibration and action might be more relevant than the colour - ever notice how your favourite lures keep catching fish even after most of the paint has been chewed off?


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

saw blokes targeting 9 kilo mullies on them last night. started off catchingthem as bycatch bream fishing and decided they worked so well they target the mullies on them now, said the vibes were only 3-4 cm long.

cheers


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Zipper, was that on C31. If so, the show was a new one "You Fish" and they were targeting the Jews with the "Blades", the Bream where the by-catch :shock: , bloody Bream :lol:


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

god i know. they started off targeting bream and decided to target the bycatch. works well. we'll have to try it some time kel what do ya say? i know a great launch spot near by.
gotta love C31 thugh dont you. always make an effort to watch the 3 shows.

cheers


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

> zipper
> Valued Member
> 
> Posts: 288
> ...


So do you have a yak yet? 

What launch site are you thinking of. ( Sorry for the hijack )

Back on track, I have heard or read somewhere (not sure a while ago) that the TT blades are coming out in a bigger size, does anyone know anything about this.

Also the Ecogear VX35







how do they compare to the TT's


----------



## backintheswing (Jul 31, 2008)

yes the TT Switchblades are comming out in 1/4oz.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

now these are more like for me....

http://www.river2sea.com.au/categories.asp?cID=477


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I like the look of the second one (black and silver) interesting how they only talk about trolling them :shock:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

GoneFishn said:


> I like the look of the second one (black and silver) interesting how they only talk about trolling them :shock:


too heavy to cast from most rigs


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Astro said:


> too heavy to cast from most rigs


Are the sizes (116,148,178) the weight of the lure in grams?


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

i'd think that is length in mm


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

landyman said:


> i'd think that is length in mm


i think it's the length...but they are heavy buggers....ideal for trolling behind an AI in a 15 - 20 knot wind i reckon


----------



## Ribsie (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey all

I have been having great sucess with the koolabung X-ray blades, they are a lead head with a poly carbonate body which give the lure a great sinking action.

Cheers Aaron


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Ive recently have been using the Jazz 1/4 Oz models with good success on Flatties in PPB (does a foul hooked gurnard count?). I must say the 'W' style hooks seem to be a lot more snag proof. I also see an article on Jewies in the Yarra on TT switchbaldes and Ecogear VX40's. Never thought of that around the bridge pylons!


----------



## stevetoo (Aug 29, 2008)

what is the best action for retrieving metal blade lures. Slow, fast, stop- start or trolled maybe. Not to sure.

Some advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Astro said:


> i think it's the length...but they are heavy buggers....ideal for trolling behind an AI in a 15 - 20 knot wind i reckon


Definitely the length. I just bought one of the 116mm ones. Weighs in at 99 gms. The next size up weighs 181gms. Ill see how this one goes before upsizing. Just need the wind to stop blowing now to give it a go.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

stevetoo said:


> what is the best action for retrieving metal blade lures. Slow, fast, stop- start or trolled maybe. Not to sure.
> 
> Some advice would be greatly appreciated


i have found that by casting and letting it sink to the bottom, followed by a slowish lift and drop technique hopping it back to the boat works very well. these blade lures certainly draw a lot of strikes :twisted:


----------

